# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Wanhat raitiovaunukuwat

## USL263a

Vaikka olen enempi kunnostautunut bussivalokuvaajana, löytyy kyllä jokunen raitiovaunukuvakin. Olen skannannut vanhoilta negoilta kuvia koneelle, ja arkistoista on löytynyt myös raitiovaunuhistoriaa. Monet negatiivit ovat kovin huonossa kunnossa, eikä niistä tehtyjä kuvia voi päästää näytille ennen huolellista korjailua. Tässä on yksi korjailtu kuva: H-17 urakoi perävaunuletkan kanssa Töölössä talvella 1974-75.

http://tinypic.com/bf5i0n.jpg

----------


## Rattivaunu

> http://tinypic.com/bf5i0n.jpg


Tunnelmallinen tilannekuva. Näkemykseni on, että perävaunussa on kiinni (kauempana) VTS-moottorivaunu sarjasta 331 - 375.

----------

